# Post installation configuration



## frans (Nov 19, 2014)

I need to do some additional post installation configuration, like adding a network interface, but can't remember or find the tool (sysinstall?) that was used for it in previous/older FreeBSD versions.

The problem behind it that actually requires solving is that unbound is not resolving anything and drill is only saying there is a network error. Pinging local machines works, but the first thing to try is add/change another network interface. Which I'd really like to do with sysinstall.


----------



## Juanitou (Nov 19, 2014)

I’ve never used it, but AFAIK the tool replacing the deprecated sysinstall (removed in FreeBSD 10) is bsdconfig(8).


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 19, 2014)

Editing /etc/rc.conf to use a different network interface is actually one of the easier things to do by hand.  If you can show the current version (anonymizing network addresses if necessary), we can make suggestions.


----------



## frans (Nov 19, 2014)

Thank you Juanitou, that looks familiar!

Eventually I did add the interface manually, but there are more things to add and for basic things this tool used to be quite convenient


----------

